# 2006 Jetta w/ Sat Radio - Ipod connectivity?



## xtina983 (Jul 11, 2008)

Just got a CPL 2006 Jetta w/ Sat Radio last night. I have 2 statements from the dealer on iPod compatibility - one says that it has an AUX input and another says they can install to the back of the through VW service.
Anyone know if I have an input & where to find it?
Thanks for your help


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Jetta w/ Sat Radio - Ipod connectivity? (xtina983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina983* »_Just got a CPL 2006 Jetta w/ Sat Radio last night. I have 2 statements from the dealer on iPod compatibility - one says that it has an AUX input and another says they can install to the back of the through VW service.
Anyone know if I have an input & where to find it?
Thanks for your help









Hello,
For connecting directly to the back of the radio, I would definitely recommend one of our hard-wired iPod integrations; either the i-VW-R or i-VW-SAT kit. The i-VW-R will allow you to have controls through the headunit and steering wheel, and also retain the satellite radio. However, if you do not care for losing the sat radio, I would definitely recommend our new i-VW-SAT kit, which allows for text display on the factory headunit, showing song title, artist, playlist, and album names. Let me know if you would like any further information on these units.
The AUX input can also work for getting audio through your system, but no charging, track control, or text features are available.


----------



## xtina983 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: 2006 Jetta w/ Sat Radio - Ipod connectivity? ([email protected])*

Thanks for the help, but that still leaves me with the question - is there an AUX input somewhere that I can just plug into?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: 2006 Jetta w/ Sat Radio - Ipod connectivity? (xtina983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xtina983* »_Thanks for the help, but that still leaves me with the question - is there an AUX input somewhere that I can just plug into? 

I searched online if it was an option on the 2006 model, but I don't believe it was from all the searching I've done. On the 2008 models it is an option and would be located in the center console. If you do not have one here or directly on the dash, then I don't think you have an AUX input. The dealer may have suggested that they could install one. Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: 2006 Jetta w/ Sat Radio - Ipod connectivity? ([email protected])*

Okay, stealing the thread a bit but have a similar question.
I have a 06 GLI and i want to get my iPod connected. there are a few routes that i want to take. Either A) Purchase an aftermarkert headunit (touch screen or nav) B) Trying to find an OEM Nav System (probably from the newer GLI's) Now with that option, will it fit? and if it will does it have a 6 indash cd player also. or C) After reading waht you said, are you saying it is possible to hard-wire something through the stock headunit to have an iPod hardwire?


----------



## daviddixon (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: 2006 Jetta w/ Sat Radio - Ipod connectivity? (Kklinker)*

If you have an AUX port in your car, it will either be in the armrest or in the glovebox. I havent seen a VW stereo with the port in the faceplate, but I am relatively new to the VW world. The AUX port in my car (08 GTI) is in the armrest.
It is possible to hard wire an iPod interface into the factory stereo - I've done so myself with a unit from Dice Electronics. There are a couple of routes you can go with this. The OEM ipod interface from VW (which has been getting some pretty terrible reviews) plugs into the external cd changer port. Same with the USASpec I believe. The Dice unit that I have requires that you have SAT radio, but if you have a GLI I would assume that you do. The thing is, the Dice version plugs into the SAT radio, and replaces it unless you get a splitter from someone like Enfig. There is also one made by Dension, but Im not sure where it plugs in.
If you want track/artist info on the headunit, then go with the Dice or the Dension Gateway. Like I mentioned, I have the Dice interface installed in my car and it works very well. 
For a DIY on installation of an OEM interface, check out this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2480895
For a DIY of the Dice interface, check out this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3859371
Either of these is going to be significantly less expensive than getting an aftermarket headunit or trying to find an OEM Nav HU....unless you are planning on going that route eventually anyways. The OEM Nav will have the 6 disk changer by the way.
Let me know if this answers your questions or if I can be any more help (more detail, pictures etc)


_Modified by daviddixon at 5:09 PM 7-26-2008_


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

Actually that has been very helpful. I want a OEM Nav at some point or a NAV headunit down the road but a short fix is always nice to have. 
So you're saying, (since i dont have an actice XM account) I can hardwire a connectivity ipod adapter to "override" the SAT and that will be my iPod?! 
OH and the 06 GLI does not have the iPod connector in the glovebox, wasn't so fortunate. So I'll probably go the Dice for now, and is the DIY hard? lol


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

Okay, I will be going the route of the i-VW-SAT So, 159.00 Guess this will be my first purchase for my VW







Thanks again guys








When I buy and install ill come back and tell










_Modified by Kklinker at 9:56 PM 7-26-2008_


----------



## daviddixon (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (Kklinker)*

The DIY is actually pretty simple, it just looks complicated online. The only thing I found was that its easy for the clips on the back of the stereo/climate control bezel to break off. I broke one off, and just glued it back on. Also, make sure you have a trim removal tool. It makes the job significantly easier.
One other thing, when you install the adaptor, make sure you unplug the SAT radio tuner at the box. The DIY just tells you to remove the blue plug. Im not sure where the SAT box in the GLI is. In my GTI its under the front passenger seat. Try there, or perhaps in the trunk. Its a white box, and might be hidden. Heres a link I found, about removing the box. Should be useful for locating it: http://www.nmoody.com/?p=42


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (daviddixon)*

Thanks! I can't wait to buy it. Though I found a difference in price, I'll have to call dice and see what they have to offer. How long do you think it took you from start to finish to have a rough estimate.
Also, do you guys think it'd be a better investment to go with an OEM Navigation, or an aftermarket one? (Most cost efficient) and headunit that is.


----------



## daviddixon (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (Kklinker)*

Total time for install was in the 1-2hr range, including taking the dash apart afterwards to fish out a screw that I dropped (like an idiot) the first time. It was my first time doing something like this, so I was really taking my time, following the instructions, and making sure that I didnt break or damage anything.


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (daviddixon)*

not to shabby, that is what I was ranging. and assuming from the pictures the adapter is in the glove box?


----------



## daviddixon (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (Kklinker)*

Yep, its in the glovebox. It works well because the stereo controls run the iPod. I decided not to run the cable through the whole in the slot for the like in the DIYs. Instead, I had a little blank in the top left corner of the glovebox, which I popped out by reaching around through the slot. Not sure if your car will have it though.


----------



## Kklinker (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (daviddixon)*

Nice, when i'll look later to see if I have that. I can't wait to buy it hah. Not sure if i should go Ebay cause its 144.00 on ebay seems brand new but not sure if its the same company. ;o 
But does anyone have any opinions on my OEM navigation question?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: (Kklinker)*

Hi David,
If you're interested in ordering through DICE, give me a call and I'll let you know what we can offer. Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## xtina983 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: (Kklinker)*

Since you stole my thread I thought I'd be nice to let you know what I ended up doing.








I bought the OEM adapter and had it installed at Circuit City - my bf is a manager there and has an installer that is great with VW's. The process is not complicated, bit you should DEF look at this thread if you are attempting a DIY install.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2480895
I had him run the cord on top of the cubby under the climate control, No drilling necessary, you can even get the wire inside the cubby if you thread in it after it's installed.
Beware, if you don't have the correct tools, it will be difficult - make sure you're using a plastic tool to remove the unit anything metal is almost guranteed to scratch it.
Let me know how it works out! It's not the easiest thing to do for someone who is inexperienced with this type of thing.
SAT radio still works fine - my only gripe - you can't put it on shuffle.


----------

